# We had to put our 16 year old cat to sleep tonight



## Toots (Mar 21, 2008)

We have a 16 year old cat, Mr. Hayden. Back in November he had something wrong with one of his eyes, it looked like he was squinting all the time. Our vet said he had an ulcer and we gave him drops and an eye gel. After 3 weeks it still was not healed up. Our vet sent us to an animal eye specialist. He prescribed more drops, more gel. Eye still didn't heal up. Finally, the vet took x-rays and did an ultrasound. The results showed a big tumor behind Hayden's eye and going down into his throat. Due to his age and the location of the tumor, our vet said it would be almost impossible to remove the tumor. He said 75% of tumors like this are malignant. So we've been watching Hayden slowly get weaker and slower. In the past week, he had alot of trouble eating and his left cheekbone was puffed out. We knew the tumor was growing. 
We took him into the vet tonight and he said it was time. Actually, it was very peaceful. Hayden was given a sedative to make him sleep and then the vet administered the euthanasia drug. I've never been in the room with my pet when this was done. My husband couldn't be in the room, he had to go into the waiting room. 
It is so weird to be here at home without Hayden. I know we did the right thing and he is in a better place. Its been a very stressful and sad day. 

Our pets just do not live long enough.  I know this board has alot of animal lovers who will understand how I feel now.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Mar 21, 2008)

My tears and feelings are with you tonight, I had to put down my favorite kitty and I cried for a week.  they are our children with a furry coat.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so sorry you had to go thru this, you are right our pets just don't live long enough. I have had to put down two dogs in the last four years, I insisted on being there and holding their heads in my lap until the end. It really hurts but hopefully we will be re-united with them again.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sorry to read about your Mr. Hayden.  I'm tearing up as I write this.  We have always been cat owners and know what it's like to lose an old family friend.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 21, 2008)

Aw, Toots, I'm so sorry. It's really awful to lose one of our furry family members. 16 years! He was really your boy. I'm glad it was peaceful for him but me heart goes out to you and hubby.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh Toots,
I'm so sorry..I've had to put my best friend down about a year ago and it still hurts me..Your little friend is now at peace..You did the kindest most loving thing we can do for our pets..You stopped the pain..That kitty new he was loved...I wish you comfort and peace.

kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am so  sorry for your loss. I do know how you feel.  
 ~Diane


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 21, 2008)

Toots, your kitty trusted you to care for him, and you absolutely did. I've been there more than a few times now at my age, and it is always so hard. Seems like they just stay in your heart forever. Allow yourself to grieve and be kind to yourself. You deserve it.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  Lily Lily Queen of cats sends her love too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 21, 2008)

You know, we started a gardening section here, maybe we should have a pet section as well?? With so many of us being pet lovers, we could be sharing all kinds of support and tips with each other, as well as amusing stories and pictures.
Just a thought.


----------



## Mama (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mr. Hayden.  A couple of years ago we had to put our dog of 13 years down.  She had problems with her hips and had gotten to a point where it was too painful for her to walk.  It's a very difficult thing to do...even when it's the right thing to do.  But I believe we'll all see our beloved pets again one day...and in a much better plce.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh, Toots, in tears, Buck and I send you love and prayers.  Saying good-bye to our furry family is never easy.

Many years ago, we had to put  down our dear, Porky, a 19-year-old Siamese kitty.  He was with us long before any of our children were born.  He loved us and all the children who came along.  He loved it when our daughter dressed him up in her doll clothes and pushed him in her dolly stroller.

When we had to make the decision to put him down, our youngest son offered his beloved "R2-D2" bath  towel to wrap Porky in for burial.  The gesture  still makes me tear up.

Our  furry babies are  in our hearts and will always live there.

Please feel the warmth and strength of  our hugs to you at this time  of  sadness.


----------



## Toots (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for the kind words. I knew we had alot of good animal people here, in addition to being nuts about food. 

I knew we would eventually have to put Hayden down, but you are never really prepared to do it. It feels so weird to be sitting here on the couch and he isn't here beside me. Even though he was really sick, he'd still get up by me and try to snuggle.

Thanks again for the good vibes and kind words.


----------



## sattie (Mar 21, 2008)

My heart is broken for you.  I know what a hard decision it can be and how much it hurts to lose your close friend.  May our Lord comfort you, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 21, 2008)

So sorry about your Mr. Hayden. May the happy memories of your pet ease the pain of his loss.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your precious kitty.  It is so hard to lose our babies.



Maverick2272 said:


> You know, we started a gardening section here, maybe we should have a pet section as well?? With so many of us being pet lovers, we could be sharing all kinds of support and tips with each other, as well as amusing stories and pictures.
> Just a thought.


I think that is a good idea.

Barbara


----------



## Bilby (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry Toots about Mr Hayden's passing.  Yes you did do the right thing and it isn't easy to do.  I've had to put down five cats since 2000, the first one being a stray that had been visiting me for a couple of years.  I have been with them all at the end and now have all their urns on my stereo in the lounge. I figured with Blackie that he had been mistreated during his life and that he at least deserved some respect in death.  My eldest cat is now 21 and each time she goes into a deep sleep and doesn't seem to be moving, I have to go and check her breathing!  The day I know is coming but I hate to thing of it as she has been with me since I was 18. She has already outlived her mother and sister.

Thinking of you and your DH.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 22, 2008)

Awww Toots, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  And I couldn't agree with you more, our pets don't live long enough.  I can't imagine how lonely the house was without Mr. Hayden.  My thoughts are with you and your husband.


----------



## vilasman (Mar 22, 2008)

I understand your pain and feel your loose. Prayers are with you


----------



## babetoo (Mar 22, 2008)

losing your pet is one of the hardest things.

i had my kahlua for 14 years. he was just so sick, i had to let him go. 

now i have thomas, who is four years old. i would be very sad were anything to happen to him

remember all the cute things your boy did while u had him.

babe


----------



## QSis (Mar 22, 2008)

Toots, I had to wait till I was home from work and alone before I read this thread.  Just seeing the title this morning made me tear up.

My heart hurts for you.  As have many others, I have been there, too.  

Best thing for me is to get a new kitten as soon as possible.  Kittens lift a heavy heart in an instant!

Lee


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear this sad news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## bigjimbray (Mar 23, 2008)

I know what you went through with your cat, I had the best dog of all the dogs that
I have owned come down with a tumer in his throat and it was so big it was staring to 
cut his oxygen off to where it was hard for him to breath, And we had to put Otis to
sleep. I can`t think about him very long without getting tears in my eyes. We loved him 
that much.


----------



## Corey123 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigjimbray said:


> I know what you went through with your cat, I had the best dog of all the dogs that
> I have owned come down with a tumer in his throat and it was so big it was staring to
> cut his oxygen off to where it was hard for him to breath, And we had to put Otis to
> sleep. I can`t think about him very long without getting tears in my eyes. We loved him
> that much.


 


OMG!!

I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you as well.

Dog and cats are like family. They live with us and we give them the best love possible. But also like family, we treat them as our loved ones, and so, when something tragic happens to them, we also feel the loss just as if they 
are human.


----------



## Claire (Mar 23, 2008)

It is always a hard decision to make.  It is heart-breaking to have to say that your dearest friend needs to go.  With very few exceptions, we outlive our pets.  By-the-way, when we don't out live them, they mourn us as well.


----------



## Saphellae (Mar 23, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that. It's always a huge loss when  a pet leaves us.  Their presence, company, love, and compassion is severely missed.

This happened to me when I was 17. We had a cat since I was 3 years old, Mitsie.  One day we noticed he was trying to eat but he couldn't.  We saw him get skinnier and weaker and after a visit to the vet, we were told he had a tumor in his throat. (I have always thought it was my Father's fault, because he smoked in the house for most of Mitsie's and my life and had only just stopped a couple of years before.)  We brought him home and awaited the operation, while he looked more and more sick and weak.  It was so heartbreaking to see him like this.. my cat was starving to death and I could not do anything to help him.  Finally we brought him to the vet and the vet said there was a chance he would not make it through the operation because he was so weak.  I tried to say my goodbyes in the vet room but she was rushed to take him away.  I prayed that I would see him afterwards and of course, hoped.

I went to school and when I came home, my father was sitting on the front steps of the house and I knew what had happened.  He told me Mitsie had been too weak to wake from the operation.

It took us a few days to actually remove his dishes and box from the house.  Everytime I walked by them I would start to cry.  I am still crying now after typing this, 6 years later!


Afterwards, my father had been hinting he wanted a dog. My mother, both being cat people, took the opportunity when my father was away for the weekend to go to the humane society.  We said we were going to get a cat... we ended up with two:

*  a beautiful Tortoise shell Calico (Felicia) *












* and a gorgeous grey and white tiger stripe (Crystal).  They have stolen our hearts!*


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'm happy he went peacfully though. HUGS to you!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 23, 2008)

Toots, I'm so sorry you had to go through this. We had to put down our 18-year-old cat in November, so I know how hard it is, and how close we become to them. My condolences.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 23, 2008)

Ive been avoiding this post because I knew it would make me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

  Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....  
Author unknown...


----------



## Wart (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not reading this thread.

Last time I empathized about having to put down a cat I broke down. I wasn't right for .... a while. Not doing too well just writing this. Hmm, 

OTOH, the last cat we had to put to sleep .... I I had just installed the hand built 7/8 inch Ash cabinets in the kitchen, wifes OLD cat decided it was going to use it as a litter box ....

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2008)

Toots - I'm sending a virtual box chock full of great memories you had with Mr. Hayden.


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2008)

Toots I know how you're feeling. I still miss Disney and it's been almost 2 years. She was 13. It's never easy and I feel for you right now. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Toots (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks again for all of the kind words and messages.  I got out a box of old pictures and found some good ones of Hayden, we want to remember him in happier times when he was a cute and frisky boy.  He went downhill so fast.  He was in perfect health (or so I thought) until late November.  At least he is not suffering anymore.  
Cats and dogs (and other pets) don't live long enough, thats for sure.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 24, 2008)

aww, man toots. i'm really sorry to hear it.

i'm really choked up reading this knowing our oldest cat will be gone soon. she's given us so much.

ah, well, there's nothing more to say. 

sorry about your loss. keep him in your heart always.


----------



## mattmac (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss...  I enjoy every moment I spend with "my" cats (they are my parents' cats).  One of them is a bit sickly, and my parents refuse to take her to the vet.  She's almost 10 years old, and I can't see her lasting more than a few years.

When my fiancee and I go over to spend the weekend, we sleep in the basement with the cats and give them tons of treats and spoil them with love.  They sleep in bed with us, Itty Bitty (my favorite, and I'm her favorite) sleeps right above my head on my pillow with her head on my hand, and Buttercup curls up under the blanket next to my fiancee.  Poppi, the weird goofy one, comes and goes.

Point is...I can relate.  I love the cats so much - they aren't pets, they're members of the family.  I wish they could live forever, but they can't.  I make it a point to enjoy and cherish every moment I have with them, making sure they know that at least two people truly love them.  When they're gone, I'll laugh and smile at the memories of how goofy they are.  

Here's Poppi...


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I just recently lost my 12 year old Miniature Pinscher, and not a day goes by that I don't cry about it.  I miss him so much.  I also have a 16 year old cat, and I worry about him as well.  It's so hard to let go.

BC


----------



## QSis (Mar 24, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Ive been avoiding this post because I knew it would make me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> ...


 
Wow, that's beautiful, jp!  Makes me weepy.

My father says he believes this.  Well, he wants to, anyway.  So do I.

Thanks for posting it!

Lee


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter in law just informed us that Sushi, the oldest of our cats that we acquired in Egypt is getting more feeble by the day.........she is a Siamese and was known to leap tall buildings in a single bound.......she is 14 years old......the thought of losing her is too painful to even think about as we got her as a very mischievous kitten......I'm sniffling as I write this...........even my daughter in law who NEVER grew up with cats loves her dearly..........we got Sushi to cheer my 8 year old daughter up as she had to leave so many friends behind in Texas to move to Egypt...she has a personality all her own and her favorite pursuit was to sniff the flowers out in the garden and chase butterflies---never caught one as far as I know


----------



## Bilby (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Expatgirl.  Has Sushi got an illness or is it just age?  I remember a friend of mine had a Siamese and she suggested that this breed has a few health issues but I'm not overly familiar with them.  I hope it is just a treatable complaint. Keep us posted please.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks so much Bilby for your concern-----I knew better than to get on this thread this afternoon.......I'm feeling down as it is and this one just did me in.....if my d-i-l notices that Sushi is getting more feeble day by day (this is my d-i-l that was in full labor with contractions 2 minutes apart and wasn't sure if she was in labor) I'm very worried......she was looking grizzled  and very slow moving when I was home 4 months ago so yes, I think that it is just a matter of time....we'll be home in 6 weeks


----------



## Bilby (Apr 7, 2008)

Has Sushi had a blood test?  It might be able to determine what is wrong with her and is possibly the cheapest way to find out.  They may be able to keep her going then also with an injection or two until you are at least be able to get home and see her.  Also as a thought, my 21 year old is very subjective to the weather.  You think she is on her last legs for a while and then the weather changes (or something in her life does!!) and she perks up enough to get some enthusiasm back.  Summers and winters are not her friends but as soon as it gets to her idea of what's right, out she comes from under the bed and makes her presence felt. Sometimes they just need a reason to fight again.  Tammy finds hers with an aircon and an oil heater!! LOL  I am hoping that Sushi finds hers too.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 7, 2008)

*Vet*

My dog's doctor always sends me a sympathy card saying that I loved my pet so much I was the one to have to let go.  It is true!  If they are in pain, as with a relative, and death is a blessing to let them go have peace.  I feel such a void for the ones I had to put down.  I remember most of them.  All were not able to find rest.  such heartache to see them struggle.  

As the days go by you will think of him less and less.  Never ever forget but time has a way of healing our pain.  Allow your tears to flow when they will.  Don't hold back.  

I will continue to say my prayers that your pain will be relieved and that you will find joy in new life.  Thanks for sharing.


all the pictures are so 'special'.  No two alike.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your kitty, expat.  I've had Siamese cats most of my life and can't say enough good things about them.  Porky, the one we put to rest with my son's R2-D2 towel was a Siamese.  I hope Sushi gets a "second wind" and stays around to warm your hearts for a long, long while ahead.


----------



## MRSPIKEWV (Apr 7, 2008)

My heart breaks for you.  I had to put my best friend Shiloh down before Christmas. She was a massive and beautiful Rotti.  I miss her everyday.  I picture her chasing cats in heaven.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 7, 2008)

Gosh, you guys are wonderful........I'm going to cry again.......thanks for all the support......I will tell my d-i-l to take her to the vet again and run more tests....she's worth it for the years of love and broken knick-knacks that she's killed while hunting "prey", not to mention how she worms her way under the covers and then purrs between the legs


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Our furry friends are family to  most of us.  It's so hard when you have to say goodbye.
I hope time will heal the hurt and only produce memories of fun and happiness.


----------

